# Newbie ?



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys n gals,
I'm a newbie, my/ our dream is to move to Portugal ,most likely the central area,?..in 3 years time,when I reach 60 ?..that went quick ? We hope to buy a small renovation project ,not a complete ruin..iv been investigating this forum and recently others..some people say we need builders in to do interior work,others seem to be posting pics of what they have done ?.its getting very confusing ?


----------



## escapos (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello, you need a Pt registered and licensed builder for structural work, electrics and plumbing, you can do the rest like finishing yourself. You will find builders that will do dodgy stuff with the paper work but I would steer clear of all that stuff as the builders are generally good, honest and cheap and they know the system, suppliers etc here. You will find plenty of properties to choose from in very nice places provided you don´t want too much land, do plenty of research and good luck with your eventual move here.


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks,escapos,that's good to know,it gets a bit confusing on these forums? ..the way things are going it may be sooner than later?..I'm getting plenty of info now,can you tell me what things as expats you can't get out there?


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello Steve

Not being big tea drinkers we have found that the coffee is good so we can do without the dreaded tea bags. Fred's already got lots growing and we now have found that everything we need we can get here. We will find that after we have used up all that we brought with use from the UK then we will have to make a few minor changes but as everything is fresh who wants to buy packaged and processed foods. Drink is cheap so really everything is better or at least for use it is.

We are lucky in that as we came over here so many times we have got used to what's available locally. No doubt at some point there will be something we miss but only having been here a few months we haven't yet found anything we miss.

Krystyna and Fred


----------



## escapos (Sep 18, 2011)

I don´t really think in that way any more bikersteve sorry, its like I live in Portugal now so the question of what I can´t get doesn't make sense to me because I´m not really English anymore so I don´t need or want things from that country. I like and enjoy what I have here much more because it is much better and cheaper than my old life in England, Like Krystyna and Fred say the produce here is amazing and you don´t eat crap anymore because there is a major abundance of lovely fresh fruit and veg, you hardly need to grow your own because it is very cheap, but its lovely and satisfying to do so as well, you do have to watch your weight a bit cos the food is great, although the restaurants could use an imagination injection IMO, rice, chips, meat and salad LOL, Diarias rule


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

Well guys that's good to know,I'm glad your enjoying your life out there,are you all retired or working?..


----------

